# wrestling red bellies.



## little guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Check this out {Who's gunna kill who???.}
No Animals or humans were killed or badly hurt during this delicate procedure.
Red bellies have Immunity to their own venom.{We DONT}:shock:
Damage was kept to a minimal by avoiding the temptation to pull them apart.,
Carefully prising their mouth's open to release the fang and other teeth.
Fair amount of venom for babies of about 6 week's.
They do not have control of their venom yield as juveniles they deliver the lot.
A real good reason to leave them alone.
Do not try this procedure unless you have the experience to do so, 
If you have to wonder if you do you dont?
View attachment 15469
View attachment 15470


----------



## mitchdiamond (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you breed Red Bellies?


----------



## liasis (Apr 8, 2007)

were they captive or wild


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 8, 2007)

liasis said:


> were they captive or wild



I think captive unless he is no longer in Toronto? 

Am i wrong in saying there is no Toronto in Australia?


----------



## Tuttley (Apr 8, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I think captive unless he is no longer in Toronto?
> 
> Am i wrong in saying there is no Toronto in Australia?


 
Yes, you would be wrong in saying that. There is a Toronto in NSW  ​


----------



## Adam (Apr 8, 2007)

Toronto in NSW is just near Newcastle but anyhoo, the top red belly is an awesome looking snake!!!! Fiesty little guys those 2 are hey!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 8, 2007)

Never heard of it. Me bad!!!


----------



## little guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeh mitch i do red bellies mate.
They are captive and were together for cage cleaning purposes i went back and it's on. I swear they were locked together for a while before i separated them. 
Real tuff little sucker that one on top and thank you they are pretty snakes all 14 of them
adam. I have 1 that is a placid little fella that will be in future shows.
Iam still at Toronto GSXR?.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 9, 2007)

little guy said:


> Iam still at Toronto GSXR?.



Sorry mate i had never heard of it and thought it was in Canada!! (not saying you look like Tenence and phillip(Southpark))


----------



## bundy (Apr 9, 2007)

it just like i thought there wasnt a manly in south east qld until i went there i thought it was only in nsw. mad snakes by the way


----------



## Peregrinus (Apr 9, 2007)

what license in VIC do i need to keep one of these guys


----------

